# Think my kribs spawned!



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have 2 kribs in a 29 gallon. I added a flower pot with an opening yesterday, and today the female is inside, and the male is going in and out of the pot. I think maybe they spawned in there. When do the eggs hatch, and when will the fry be free swimming? Should I get some liquifry, or can I feed them crushed flake food? Any other important info I need to know is welcome.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Does the female come out ? does she come out for food, has she been looking very fat the past few days ???, she most likley has spawned, is it teir first spawn or what ? if its her first, its most likley the eggs will not hatch because they need atleast 10 before they even thnk of getting it right! this occurs all the time in kribs, infact, it is rare if your kribs get it first time round in a young pair, how old are they by the way ????


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am not sure about age, they are about 2.5 inches long (almost 6.5cm). This is their first spawn since I got them like a week ago. They were in a tank at the LFS together, so anything could have heppened there. The female is just waiting in the pot, with her head peeking out the opening from time to time. The male is all over the tank, and then he will return to the cave every so often. If this spawn dosen't hatch, when do you think the next will be?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petfish.net/krib.htm


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Never been to that site before. I can't trust liveaquaria for info any more, cause last time they were way off. Thanks! 

It just didn't answer my questions of how long between spawns,how long before the eggs hatch, and how long before fry are waterborn.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I just saw the female come out for the first time since she started guarding the pot. She chased the male around the tank a few times ramming him. Maybe she realized the spawn was a failure.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah smetimes they change around like guarding duties lol, anyway, they most likley will have been together as a pair, so at the size they are, maybe about their 5th spawn.... maybe you have another 5 or less spawns to wait before fry come!!! good luck!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone know how long it takes between spawns and how long it takes for the fry to become free swimming???


----------

